# Cockatiel Fed Meat?



## TheDude89 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just had a party and some of the kids I think were feeding my tiel when I wasn't there.. I found a pretty big piece in the little waste basket underneath. What should I do? I'm worried! Please help!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind was it? You may want to wait for the experts advice on here or give an avian vet a call just to ask them. I understand in the wild they sometimes eat bugs and my vet has told me it's okay to give them mealworms, so I'd imagine it would be okay as long as it's not regular.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lean chicken's ok, well cooked liver i heard is ok....

i dont think it will hurt him since it was only once. the spices may have upset the stomach but id be concerned if there was any spice that could harm him...

you should complain to those kids parents! they should not even have touched you bird without ur permission.... what if he was fed somthing toxic like alcohol or avacadoes? then what? those kids should not have did that.... its not your fault, as you cant be there to watch everything all the time. but those parents should be spoken to. the kids should not be allowed near the bird in the future. this makes me mad at them! ughh!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Small quantities of meat are OK. In fact some people give their birds small amounts of lean meat (especially chicken) as part of their normal diet. This isn't necessary though and some people think the birds are better off without it.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Small amounts of lean meat are ok. Your 'tiel should be fine... might be a little constipated, though, if he's not used to it. 

Just an FYI on the mealworms: My Nana used to feed them, and according to my vet, you can do it, VERY rarely. In his experience, it's too much protein and causes liver problems. He's had many 'teil owners who fed their birds mealworms, only to have them come in and be suffering from fatty liver disease by 4 years old. Mind you, these are people that were feeding them continually, though.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i give Dally and Tsuka some every few months. tsuka hasnt had any but dally has. i maybe give 4-5 very very rarely. dally loves them. she decapitates them first then eats them lol but theyre a very rare treat....


----------



## TheDude89 (Aug 4, 2010)

It was ham I believe.. He seems to be fine and normal. It looked like he didn't eat very much maybe just a few pecks at it. I was also very angry after the party when I realize what has been done. >.<


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

In a situation like that I think you are best to put the birds out of harms way. little so and so's could have opened the cage, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i dont blame you for being angry! even though they didnt really harm the bird, what if they had fed him something bad? kids dont know these things.... ugh. why do kids do stupid stuff like that??? well i believe it is time to buy locks for just these things...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*Just an FYI on the mealworms: My Nana used to feed them, and according to my vet, you can do it, VERY rarely. In his experience, it's too much protein and causes liver problems. *_
*---------------------------------------*

Thanks for posting this. I have mousebirds, which some will eat mealworms and I experienced this first hand as to the liver problems. ALSO...another problem to consider when feeding mealworms is that they can bite the throat of the bird as it swallows it and this can cause a cevere infection in the throat that has to be treated with antibiotics (Keflex) to clear it up. IF feeding mealworms it is wise to pop off the head of the worm.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

srtiels said:


> _*Just an FYI on the mealworms: My Nana used to feed them, and according to my vet, you can do it, VERY rarely. In his experience, it's too much protein and causes liver problems. *_
> *---------------------------------------*
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I have mousebirds, which some will eat mealworms and I experienced this first hand as to the liver problems. ALSO...another problem to consider when feeding mealworms is that they can bite the throat of the bird as it swallows it and this can cause a cevere infection in the throat that has to be treated with antibiotics (Keflex) to clear it up. IF feeding mealworms it is wise to pop off the head of the worm.


Yikes, Iam glad Spike is such a scardy cat then  He jumped when he seen the treats moving :lol: I cut them up to prevent the biting but he just did not like them.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> i dont blame you for being angry! even though they didnt really harm the bird, what if they had fed him something bad? kids dont know these things.... ugh. why do kids do stupid stuff like that??? well i believe it is time to buy locks for just these things...


I agree all kids should be locked up lol


----------



## TheDude89 (Aug 4, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I agree all kids should be locked up lol


Haha, I'm sure that's what he meant


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

*she. im a she lol
and no thats not what i meant but that way works too...


----------

